# Info on New Tractor



## Jvought87 (Dec 18, 2016)

I recently acquired a Simplicity tractor to be used for plowing. It has been fairly customized to accommodate the custom plow. I am having trouble coming up with much info on the tractor. It is hydrostatic drive with a 16hp vanguard engine. The model number on the frame is 1693006 but still not finding much info using that number. Here are some pictures of it. Any info you may have for me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jvought87, welcome to the forum.

Partstree.com has parts diagrams for your entire tractor, and a good selection of parts for it. They list it as a *1692006 Simplicity Landlord Garden Tractor 18 HP*. They also have diagrams and parts for attachments that fit your tractor.


----------



## Jvought87 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you. They list it as an 18hp for some reason but it has a16hp in it. Do you know what year it would be and it this considered a landlord model?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

They list both 16HP and 18HP engines for this model. Probably used 16HP in the earlier models...your serial number is quite a low S/N 3237.

You will have to ask partstree.com what years your tractor was produced. You can contact them on their website.


----------

